# LGD breed question



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

I just got a great pyrenees puppy as an early christmas gift from my wife. He has a brownish head. The people she bought him from said both parents were solid white and were full blooded. Does the brown head mean he is not full blooded? His parents are working dogs and he was raised with goats and he took right to our goats. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Many pure bred GPs have dark marking on their heads when they are puppies. These are called Badger markings and they usually fade out as they get older. So your puppy will probably be pure white as an adult, just like his parents. Congratulations on your new pup!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Unless you insist that he be 100% (I have no idea if he is or not) I would just wait and see how he does with the goats. I got one from a guy at a show, was supposed to be a cross of X and Y - its smaller than either of those breeds so was obviously lied to (she is 8 months old and can still squeeze through a cattle panel) however, she is proving herself to be an excellent guard dog. She has a support team of my 2 labs, one of which is elderly. When he crosses the rainbow bridge I will be getting one of the LGDs from a reputable breeder that will have the size to go with the job.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I have heard time and again people say the badger colored pyrs are often the 'old time working lines' of pyrs...and you notice most show pyrs are pure white. Mine range from badger to even light brown body with black tipped ears. Most working pyrs I have seen out here have rarely ever been full white, most have mask or more markings. Personally love them. The puppies my pyr ***** is about to have here any day now will come out marked too, she throws a white one or too, as well. But masked, brown spot on tail or hip like mom's...etc. And of course there could be something else floating around in there too. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Most badger markings fade a lot with time too. By the time the dog is an adult the markings are very light brown and hardly show.
Working pyrs from other countries often have dark markings. But the AKC seems to prefer the white, so the darker more dominant black markings on the body have about been bred out of GP in this nation, and you see more all white dogs.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Agree that these are probably Badger marked puppies. Do not agree that AKC prefers white over badger marked. AKC is a registry only. Many times people/buyers prefer an all-white dog, but that is probably because most Pyrenees are pictured as all-white - even in the movies.

Shows - well, we showed a few times. The best dog gets put up, regardless of color. When our dog (as in male) went Best of Breed 5 times he was certainly not discriminated against because he had permanent charcoal grey marked ears. He was a gorgeous dog and better yet, threw beautiful puppies with great instincts and intelligence.


----------



## Wvfarmer (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! We are really excited about him! He has been in the lot with the goats since the second day we got him. He was born and raised around goats, sheep, and chickens so he was used to them. I have been looking at pics of GPs on here and mine doesn't really have the badger marks on him, it's more like a solid tanish brown on his head and at the base of his tail. The mom was solid white and the dad was from another farm so I guess I'll have to take their word for it that he is full blooded. Im trying to put pics on here to show him off. Thanks again


----------

